# Advice for Gran Paradiso, 5 Terre, Amalfi, Sicilia?



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Off on Friday for 5 weeks.

Have read most blogs and posts on here and elsewhere.

Any up to date info would be welcome before we go.

EddieD, where will you be?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Advice*

 Ciao KellyW,
and have a good trip.
At this stage the only advice I can give is continue to have a good look at all the previous postings on Italian Touring. Lots of info/advice/reminders there.
I note Amalfi included in your itin. Please remember that the SS 163 Amalfi Drive road is prohibited for motorhomes between 06:00 and 23:59., and there is nowhere, repeat nowhere, to park or wildcamp along that road.
Your question has reminded me that the sosta at Portovenere for visitng 5 Terre is on the MHF database.
Also remember that you are travelling top peak season, and there will be more idiots than usual on the roads, especially Italian motorhomers.
The weekend 31 July/1 and 2 August will be hell on the roads, as will the weekend 14, 15, 16 August.
Where will I be? Well, I hope at Diamante in Calabria for the long w/end 23/07 - 27/07; and then at home on the Sorrento Peninsula. I avoid moving in August.
saluti,
eddied


----------

